# Stack Exchange Q&A site proposal: *BSD



## slashsbin (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi!

I'm supporting a proposal to create a new Q&A website for users of BSD Variants: FreeBSD, OpenBSD, NetBSD, DragonFly, FreeNAS, PC-BSD, TrueBSD and so on.

It's built on the same software as http://stackoverflow.com, a hugely popular site where over seven million programmers help each other with difficult programming problems. On Stack Overflow the audience votes for the best answer, so the answer you want is usually right at the top, not on page five.

I'm hoping that a site for users of BSD Variants: FreeBSD, OpenBSD, NetBSD, DragonFly, FreeNAS, PC-BSD, TrueBSD and so on would have the same kind of network effect and turn into an amazing resource.

The proposal process is going on here:

http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/76823/bsd?referrer=0reUHvY9WBao7tQ8CcbOfA2

If you're interested in participating, go to that URL and click on the orange "Follow It!" button.

Thanks!


----------

